# Golden Mystery Snail Appears "Stuck" in Shell



## carolinequarrier (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi,

I have a golden mystery snail - he's only been in the acquarium for about 2.5 weeks. The acquarium was high in ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates last Saturday morning. My freshwater catfish also new to the acquarium died. 

The snail had been active all week, but by last Thursday or Friday, he was slowing down. When I discovered the nitrates and nitrites and ammonia were high, I did a half-tank change. They were still high so on Sunday I did a full tank change. Meanwhile, I let the snail hang out with the new betta in a separate betta tank which registered zero for nitrates, nitrites, ammonia, chlorine.

The snail was not as active on Sunday and on Monday, his foot looked VERY SWOLLEN. I pulled him out, touched his foot, it didn't retract. I became disturbed when he failed to retract within the shell. I put him back in the big tank and he was holding onto the tank bottom and his shell was floating. I figured he had air in his shell so I pulled him out and touched his foot until he retracted it completely in the shell. Over the last several days, he has been in the shell and is not coming out. 

He has undulating movements that I would describe as a pulsing movement, where he appears to be trying to get out of his snail but can't. You'll see the foot emerge like a quarter cm and then, it will retract back in the shell. This will repeat every 3 or seconds and he never has emerged again since Monday. He also has some clear puss-like substance that is coming out from his shell. It is slimy and easily comes off. I don't want him to die.

Ever since he pulled back into his shell though, he is no longer floating. His shell stays on the bottom of the acquarium in the same spot for several days. Prior to this, he had been climbing the glass and moving around actively and beautifully. Even though he was still active Saturday, I thought something was wrong with him then because he kept falling off the glass.

Please advise. 

Thank you so much for reading!

Caroline


----------



## sawenesteliel (Sep 27, 2012)

Hiya Caroline 

How old is your big tank? Has it cycled? I don't think you should change the entire amount of water as this will send the tank back into a cycle process  

As for the snail, I can't say what is wrong for sure but I know when mine have that puss stuff, they are pretty much dead. Its hard to know if he has died or not, but if you take him out of the tank and sniff him, if he smells horrendous then you can be sure he has died, there is no smell on earth like it  If not, he might be sick but I don't know of any medicines or anything. You could try temping him out with some algae wafers/cucumber etc. Hope he is OK


----------



## carolinequarrier (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks Sawenestelle,

He's truly not dead. He tries to emerge repeatedly but only is so successful. I really regret forcing him back into his shell as he has been unable to emerge since. Who knows what is wrong, but it seems with snails at least, there is very little that can be done.

Thanks for your support. 

Caroline


----------



## carolinequarrier (Sep 27, 2012)

VERY GOOD NEWS! On Saturday, my snail looked on the verge of death. I predicted one more day. He wasn't strong in keeping the doord shut and just felt really light. I smeared some dissolved algae in his shell on the side of it actually and was careful to put him in shallow tray for much of the day. The next day, he had moved an inch. THIS WAS BIG IMPROVEMENT as his only movement for 5-6 days had been the opening and closing of his door by a half cm or so. Well, on Sunday he took a turn for improvement and now I am seeing his tentacles again for the first time. I am beginning to think the betta nibbled everything off and really injured my little guy and hopefully he'll be able to climb glass again. He hasn't climbed anything in 11 days. He's only moved now about four inches and today is the first day I'm seeing his foot out and about wrapping around rocks to suck off the yum. Am I in the clear? I really thought when I saw the pockets of puss/slime that I was in trouble but those haven't been visible now for days. He had about five or so days worth of slime production. I feel really fortunate to have this good turn of events! Lots of prayers for my little fella.

Well wonders never cease! I just checked on him in the time I've prepared this post he has moved himself across the tank about 5 inches. I can't freakin' believe it! God must be watching over my little snailee.

Thanks!

Caroline


----------

